# Galactic Alignment



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 16, 2012)

What do You think will happen, if such a thing as the "2012 Galactic Alignment" would happen ?? I personally believe in A divine intervention in which people become fully awoken to this materialistic reality ... And begin to think In new ways "of" thinking ... Without Limitations ... Because our Potential is potentially Infinite ... Though I know I should not be thinking about something so far a way, I still like to ponder ... Where do you stand ??


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of woo to me. Many cultures and religions have predicted the end of the world for thousands of years, what would make this outlook different? Afaik, there is absolutely no rational reason or empirical evidence that would lend this idea credibility. The amusing thing is that when these predictions prove to be false, the believers have more faith than they did before. WTF?! I love the idea that we would become enlightened better than I like the idea of the apocolypse, but what would be the reasons to believe either?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

I prefer a nonaligned galaxy, myself. cn


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 16, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like a bunch of woo to me. Many cultures and religions have predicted the end of the world for thousands of years, what would make this outlook different? Afaik, there is absolutely no rational reason or empirical evidence that would lend this idea credibility. The amusing thing is that when these predictions prove to be false, the believers have more faith than they did before. WTF?!


Actually I've Read and Heard about many "Indigenious People" from different time periods and from different Parts of the World ... that a Complete Transformation will happen ... not neccesarily "The End of the World" ... atleast not YET! one day: Super Nova.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Except this kind. Works better after the alignment. cn


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer a nonaligned galaxy, myself. cn


Well if from what I've heard, is to be correct ... Than I deffidently agree! I wouldn't want the world to Fly of it's Axis and kill everything ... If the Alignment happens.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> Actually I've Read and Heard about many "Indigenious People" from different time periods and from different Parts of the World ... that a Complete Transformation will happen ... not neccesarily "The End of the World" ... atleast not YET! one day: Super Nova.....



It's a really nice idea, but what differentiates their predictions from wishful thinking? What methodologies did these peoples use to decipher that this would actually happen and when?


----------



## tranka32 (Jul 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer a nonaligned galaxy, myself. cn


 I'll take the spiral galaxy please! K Thanks I tried to like your post but it didn't work.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

The Likes have been acting up for me as well. cn


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 16, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> It's a really nice idea, but what differentiates their predictions from wishful thinking? What methodologies did these peoples use to decipher that this would actually happen and when?


IMHO I do believe "Aleins" or outside forces gave them the information. Or maybe God gave them a prophecy of something that will happen... And I'm pretty sure the Y2K thing was a hoax to detour us from the "Real Thing" ... That's why you don't see everybody flipping the fuck out because they think it's going to be the same shit as last time ... But I honestly believe some BIG will happen ... Whether Complete Human Extinction ... Or Complete Utopia. ...I'm just rambling now ... Anyways.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> IMHO I do believe "Aleins" or outside forces gave them the information. Or maybe God gave them a prophecy of something that will happen... And I'm pretty sure the Y2K thing was a hoax to detour us from the "Real Thing" ... That's why you don't see everybody flipping the fuck out because they think it's going to be the same shit as last time ... But I honestly believe some BIG will happen ... Whether Complete Human Extinction ... Or Complete Utopia. ...I'm just rambling now ... Anyways.......


Cool, I get it. You know Y2K was just one of at least hundreds of apolyptic predictions, that one was just more popular than most (probably because of the very real computer threat). I was curious how you came about your belief in this matter. For instance, why didn't the aliens give the same date for this occurence? What was the extra-terrestrial incentive/motivation for forewarning these peoples? Why not just let it happen, it's not like many folks are preparing for it. Just questions like that...


----------



## Doer (Jul 16, 2012)

It's the dawning of a new age of Aquariums?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 16, 2012)

We all gunna be like Jesus! Im gunna turn my water into whiskey and beer though... My guess is that everyone is gunna get fed up with the governments shit and thats gunna be the start of the "Next stage in consciousness"... I do think many people need to die though in order for this consciousness shift, not everyone can be Jesus.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> We all gunna be like Jesus! Im gunna turn my water into whiskey and beer though... My guess is that everyone is gunna get fed up with the governments shit and thats gunna be the start of the "Next stage in consciousness"... I do think many people need to die though in order for this consciousness shift, not everyone can be Jesus.



Like the whole world gonna be like jesus??? all giving and shit!! that would be awesome!


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 17, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool, I get it. You know Y2K was just one of at least hundreds of apolyptic predictions, that one was just more popular than most (probably because of the very real computer threat). I was curious how you came about your belief in this matter. For instance, why didn't the aliens give the same date for this occurence? What was the extra-terrestrial incentive/motivation for forewarning these peoples? Why not just let it happen, it's not like many folks are preparing for it. Just questions like that...


I believe they wanted to have a few "peoples" in the know about what will happen ... So the rest of the world will just have no idea that they just became Mind Fucked and Awoken to The Real Reality ... If their is such a thing... As for not letting people know, they want certain people to know ... and other certain people to have no clue ... even though it's been Thrown in their Face ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

Doer said:


> It's the dawning of a new age of Aquariums?


Reverse ones maybe, if we insist on both frying each hemisphere's frosty yarmulke *and *living in out current coastal communities. cn


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 18, 2012)

The whole galactic alignment thing sounds like pure crazy talk... I haven't heard anything about aligning stars meaning diddly squat outside of astrology which is again... pure crazy talk


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I believe they wanted to have a few "peoples" in the know about what will happen ... So the rest of the world will just have no idea that they just became Mind Fucked and Awoken to The Real Reality ... If their is such a thing... As for not letting people know, they want certain people to know ... and other certain people to have no clue ... even though it's been Thrown in their Face ...


By which criteria do you think they chose which people to tell, and which to leave in the dark? Why not tell all or none? What do you believe is their motivation? Just curious...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 18, 2012)

^Agreed, please answer those important questions, and also this one... what the fuck would the point be? If they have the power to do all of that shit, why not just kill all of the baddies and keep all of the goodies and bam, paradise... why beat around the damn bush?

Either way, this is just another 2012 thread i will subscribe to and come back to in 2013 to make fun of everyone who is ridiculously naive, and stupid.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes I really wish one of these apocalypic predictions would just happen. 

The world would be like






And I'd be like


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> The whole galactic alignment thing sounds like pure crazy talk... I haven't heard anything about aligning stars meaning diddly squat outside of astrology which is again... pure crazy talk


Sure it is the King Crazy of crazy talk. The north pole precesses in a slow wobble. Every time thru, there is a day, where, at the equator, the sun will set thru the middle of the Milky Way. Big Deal?

It takes a long while. But, the King Crazy, of course, is that the Myan's predicted, XYZ, when discoveries earlier this year proved that there were never a prediction of anything. Now how their calendar has such a lengthy base line is still uknown. But, the Greeks kwew about the alignement, so it has to be calculated somehow.


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2012)

But, you know, as a woman, you would become breeding property, once again.

Great movie I just saw, was Stake Land. It's like Zombie Land, but not a comedy. More like Legend. The Aryan Brotherhood quickly started a forced breeding program.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> What do You think will happen, if such a thing as the "2012 Galactic Alignment" would happen ?? I personally believe in A divine intervention in which people become fully awoken to this materialistic reality ... And begin to think In new ways "of" thinking ... Without Limitations ... Because our Potential is potentially Infinite ... Though I know I should not be thinking about something so far a way, I still like to ponder ... Where do you stand ??


What makes you think 2012 is any different from 2011, 2013, 2000, ...?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes you think 2012 is any different from 2011, 2013, 2000, ...?


The number of twos, for one. 

If you want real hardcore boiled-in-brake-fluid crazy, these folks deliver. cn

http://www.thunderbolts.info/wp/
http://www.expanding-earth.org/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

How people can't see this is nothing but a scheme to make money just like all the rest is beyond my level of comprehension.

Part of me wants to say "that's pretty messed up", but the other part of me is saying "if you're dumb enough to be fooled out of your life savings, you deserve it".


----------



## Doer (Jul 18, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How people can't see this is nothing but a scheme to make money just like all the rest is beyond my level of comprehension.
> 
> Part of me wants to say "that's pretty messed up", but the other part of me is saying "if you're dumb enough to be fooled out of your life savings, you deserve it".


It is a funny thing. And creepy. This sheep like, herd instinct. We all have it. We all want to know. Tell something, anything. Many more folks, than is possible to imagine, will be interested. Get enough interested, some will be hooked. Get enough hooked and choose the big ones for your House Guard.

Not to start on Climate Change, it is just one example. And I see now, conspiracy is not how these, myths, fables, urban legends, mystic stories, etc gain their status. 

It's the herd instinct in the personal, small world. It just grows. The smart money knows this. Actionable, law breaking conspiracy, is not needed when the power of suggesttion and rumor is so powerful. 

Yes, we deserve it all.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 18, 2012)

Doer said:


> It is a funny thing. And creepy. This sheep like, herd instinct. We all have it. We all want to know. Tell something, anything. Many more folks, than is possible to imagine, will be interested. Get enough interested, some will be hooked. Get enough hooked and choose the big ones for your House Guard.
> 
> Not to start on Climate Change, it is just one example. And I see now, conspiracy is not how these, myths, fables, urban legends, mystic stories, etc gain their status.
> 
> ...


The fanatics surely do.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm 99.99% sure that SOMETHING WILL happen this year or the year to come. Like something World Wide!!! - nuff' said ...


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have source's. (lol)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that SOMETHING WILL happen this year or the year to come. Like something World Wide!!! - nuff' said ...


No you're not because nobody can predict the future.


----------



## InCognition (Jul 18, 2012)

There is no "galactic alignment" that will happen ever.

It's funny when I see these diagrams of our solar system depicted as a flat disc, and this whole "galactic alignment" thing shows our solar system, lining up evenly with this "flat plane" of our solar system. NEWS FLASH: The milky way galaxy is a giant fucking sphere of shit moving around at ungodly speeds, not a perfectly flat disc. And while yes, the milky way galaxy does have a "disc-like" shape to it, it is by no means a disc.

This garbage I hear about our solar system lining up with the center of the milky way galaxy is nonsense... in a spherical shaped object, your point of reference is always "lined" up with the center of the sphere. So if the reference point in a sphere is always lined up, then when does that reference point line up more so than before? It doesn't.

I have heard talk that all the planets in our solar system will line up in 2012, but I have yet to see that confirmed by any credible source. I think that idea is just a part of the "alignment" fairy-tale, used to incite fear.

Galactic alignment debunked with common sense 101...

The pole shift idea is nonsense as well. Yes, the poles have shifted before in the past. No, there was not massive extinctions when these many pole shifts occurred previously. Pole shifts takes thousands of years to finish their cycle anyways.

I would be more concerned about "The Great Depression #2" in 2012 than a movie-like phenomenon known as a "galactic alignment". Solar flares are another very real threat, but outside the topic of some fairy-tale alignment.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

No no no no, you don't get it!!!

BTA has _sources_!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Why would galactic alignments do anything? I've heard some weird stuff like we'll grow new powers, everybody will know everything, I've even heard of people saying we would all learn to speak one language.. Like where the hell does this stuff come from?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why would galactic alignments do anything? I've heard some weird stuff like we'll grow new powers, everybody will know everything, I've even heard of people saying we would all learn to speak one language.. Like where the hell does this stuff come from?


It stems from ignorance and is perpetuated by our society of con artists looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jul 18, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh!!! We're all going to die! Wait, I have to go to work and class tomorrow! Oh that's right we live on a speck of dust in a fuckgantic enormous space. C'mon now the last thing we need is speculation, we could all go in a blink tomorrow and the winter solstice would be a Mayan joke. Can we all just worry about bills and sex and the next fake president, and not some crazy fucking conspiracy. Seriously though, I have been stocking up for the impending zombie apocalypse. Guns and ammo and more guns, and baseball bats.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

It's worth noting that the ecliptic is tipped about 70 degrees relative to the galactic equator. Intriguingly, the two cross almost precisely at the equinoxes, and the winter equinox is within a few degrees of galactic zero, the heading to the radio source that marks our island universe's exact center. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 18, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that SOMETHING WILL happen this year or the year to come. Like something World Wide!!! - nuff' said ...


I'm 99.9 percent sure, im gonna come back to this thread january first and talk some maaaad shit! I will derive much pleasure from this activity... does that make me sick?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Not to mention, the Aztecs (which this entire 2012 theory is based on) had never heard of daylight savings time, so if we were to disregard that, we'd already be past 2012.. Worlds still here, everybody's just as stupid...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 18, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I have source's. (lol)


Im confident something is going to happen. Im %50 sure that something is going to happen immediately. I dont think an apocalyptic even is going to happen but Im sure that is going to happen during our lifetime. Who are your sources? Us crazies need to get together and discuss


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2012)

What basis do you use to quantify it and end up with exactly 50% sure? Why not 36% or 42%?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

I would assume because 50 is a good even number, even so, im 99.9 percent sure i will get to make fun of ol' chief here too! lolol!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 19, 2012)

Doer said:


> Sure it is the King Crazy of crazy talk. The north pole precesses in a slow wobble. Every time thru, there is a day, where, at the equator, the sun will set thru the middle of the Milky Way. Big Deal?
> 
> It takes a long while. But, the King Crazy, of course, is that the Myan's predicted, XYZ, when discoveries earlier this year proved that there were never a prediction of anything. Now how their calendar has such a lengthy base line is still uknown. But, the Greeks kwew about the alignement, so it has to be calculated somehow.


But people have known about the mayan calendar for many years... I knew about it when I was in highschool...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No you're not because nobody can predict the future.


No you can't predict the future. But you can put pieces together to find out the truth. The truth may be in the past or if may be in the future; like the recession. People didn't believe it was going to happen. But it did and some people predicted it. 

[video=youtube;2I0QN-FYkpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I0QN-FYkpw[/video]


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that SOMETHING WILL happen this year or the year to come. Like something World Wide!!! - nuff' said ...


Well, I see I do have some faith. I have faith in the 00.01% that nothing will happen.


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> No you can't predict the future. But you can put pieces together to find out the truth. The truth may be in the past or if may be in the future; like the recession. People didn't believe it was going to happen. But it did and some people predicted it.


Many can understand economic cycles. What's to predict?  I predicted all three of these recent pullbacks in the last decade or so based on the spot price of oil. And I did something to protect my assets.

We have to understand that the press has an agenda. Each Outlet is shaped by the advertisers. It's the Corporate-Media-Lobby Complex that is the real confusion. Actual agenda less, information is very hard to find. NPR is beholding to Congress and the "let's all get along" Lobby.

It is an interesting question. We all see the future, by about 1/10 of a sec. That the the path latency for our senses. There is work being done now, to understand how it is we accurately predict this 1/10 sec to be "real time." It is not as trivial as it seems as first. So making expert guesses is what we do. It's not actual prediction. That has never been proven, as yet.

And of course, we know about the Mayan calendar as the most accurate of the primeval calendars and the one with the longest baseline. It's baseline just happens to be this alignment. It was recently shown to be a re-cycling calendar. Not the end of the world.

The alignment is interesting, because only a dust cloud is visible. And the core itself is black hole. But, as cn says, the abstract centers do align.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

We can't predict future events with certainty, but we can assume what the future will bring based on scientific evaluation. If we are dealing with something that has no basis for scientific evaluation... there is no basis for a prediction.


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

Exactly. In that way, we are no more or less superstitious than the Mayans. It is the pitiful need to have some certainty that has driven us. So, we discover and wonder about, but not understand, at all, the Uncertainty. That is what rules the behavior of the physical world. Simply why, the electrons do what they "do" is a mystery.


----------



## InCognition (Jul 19, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Im confident something is going to happen. Im %50 sure that something is going to happen immediately. I dont think an apocalyptic even is going to happen but Im sure that is going to happen during our lifetime. Who are your sources? Us crazies need to get together and discuss


Lol, coming from the guy who is certain aliens built the pyramids... then when shown a video on how a single man can move massive rocks by himself, discarded the evidence, and continues to believe aliens moved the rocks in the pyramids.

However you're probably correct in regards to something "happening during our lifetime". I would bank on an apocalyptic economic event here in the US, which would very likely turn into a global economic disaster. Apocalyptic? No. Will people die as a result? Yes.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

Doer said:


> Exactly. In that way, we are no more or less superstitious than the Mayans. It is the pitiful need to have some certainty that has driven us. So, we discover and wonder about, but not understand, at all, the Uncertainty. That is what rules the behavior of the physical world. Simply why, the electrons do what they "do" is a mystery.


Why is the biggest question of all... not who, not what, not how...(but how comes second in my opinion)...but, WHY?! 

What the fuck is the point? Is the way the universe is now, the only way existence could exist? Does existence exist for the mere purpose of existence itself and nothing more? Why even bother asking questions we don't know anyways... and especially why bother giving answers to questions we don't know the answers to? the latter is even more absurd. 

Fun to think about, destructive to claim knowledge about.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 19, 2012)

InCognition said:


> Lol, coming from the guy who is certain aliens built the pyramids... then when shown a video on how a single man can move massive rocks by himself, discarded the evidence, and continues to believe aliens moved the rocks in the pyramids.
> 
> However you're probably correct in regards to something "happening during our lifetime". I would bank on an apocalyptic economic event here in the US, which would very likely turn into a global economic disaster. Apocalyptic? No. Will people die as a result? Yes.


When did I say aliens built the pyramids? I said the ancients had knowledge beyond our own. And a old man lifting stones PAINFULLY slowly doesnt even solve the mystery of the Coral Castle, never mind the pyramids, or 100, 300, and 1200 ton ancient stones elsewhere around the world. Yeah, they cut and transported a granite stone weighing 2400000 pounds using copper tools, ropes, and logs... It all makes sense now... What was I thinking? xD


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

^ I can't understand it, so it must be either aliens... or god. Hehehehe!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> When did I say aliens built the pyramids? I said the ancients had knowledge beyond our own. And a old man lifting stones PAINFULLY slowly doesnt even solve the mystery of the Coral Castle, never mind the pyramids, or 100, 300, and 1200 ton ancient stones elsewhere around the world. Yeah, they cut and transported a granite stone weighing 2400000 pounds using copper tools, ropes, and logs... It all makes sense now... What was I thinking? xD


The error is your certainty. You leave no room for other opinions, even ones with strong evidence.

This is the very problem with having dogmatic faith in something.

I've asked a few people here what would it take to change their minds, and they've literally told me "nothing will change my mind". 

I'm sure you can understand why having a view like that could potentially be extremely dangerous. There always has to be room for "I could be wrong".


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 19, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> What do You think will happen, if such a thing as the "2012 Galactic Alignment" would happen ?? I personally believe in A divine intervention in which people become fully awoken to this materialistic reality ... And begin to think In new ways "of" thinking ... Without Limitations ... Because our Potential is potentially Infinite ... Though I know I should not be thinking about something so far a way, I still like to ponder ... Where do you stand ??



I think it will pass as any other day dose.It would be nice if it ushers in an age of enlightenment,which we badly need IMO,unfortunately something like that takes more than one event and certainly more than one day,its going to take time as all things do, for people to begin to redefine understanding.Most people wont do it,but people have got to keep an open mind and heart if we hope to gain any new insight to reality.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The error is your certainty. You leave no room for other opinions, even ones with strong evidence.
> 
> This is the very problem with having dogmatic faith in something.
> 
> ...


I think the evidence is far too painfully obvious for me to change my mind. Terrence McKenna, Graham Hancock, and John Anthony West deserve far more credit... I think people are molded to be simple, and intelligent skeptics arent excluded from this simplicity. They just have to have simple answers to big questions, so reluctant to add more complexity to their reality.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 19, 2012)

Just as, it is much easier to pretend you know than to admit you don't.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think the evidence is far too painfully obvious for me to change my mind. Terrence McKenna, Graham Hancock, and John Anthony West deserve far more credit... I think people are molded to be simple, and intelligent skeptics arent excluded from this simplicity. They just have to have simple answers to big questions, so reluctant to add more complexity to their reality.


Are you familiar with Occam's razor?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you familiar with Occam's razor?


----------



## InCognition (Jul 19, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> When did I say aliens built the pyramids? I said the ancients had knowledge beyond our own. And a old man lifting stones PAINFULLY slowly doesnt even solve the mystery of the Coral Castle, never mind the pyramids, or 100, 300, and 1200 ton ancient stones elsewhere around the world. Yeah, they cut and transported a granite stone weighing 2400000 pounds using copper tools, ropes, and logs... It all makes sense now... What was I thinking? xD


So they had superior, alien-like, rock-moving knowledge and technology, but they essentially lived like cave men? Ok, sounds perfectly logical to me... lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2012)

InCognition said:


> So they had superior, alien-like, rock-moving knowledge and technology, but they essentially lived like cave men? Ok, sounds perfectly logical to me... lol.


Idk, I think it depends on what civilization/time period you're talking about. Ancient Egyptians were advanced as fuck when it came to buildings and agriculture. Same with the ancient Greeks and Romans, most people are pretty familiar with their famous structures, Parthenon, Colosseum.. But nothing they built requires outside intervention. That's what bothers me about these theories, when broken down, it amounts to an argument from ignorance, "I can't explain X, therefore Y" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance 

They can't explain how humans could move huge blocks on their own, so it must be something other than humans that did it. Most of the time not realizing there is no good evidence to support the 'Y' part of the argument. Why not just say "I can't explain how humans could move huge blocks on their own, so it must be monsters, interdementional invisible beings, wizards from the future, Allah, Zues, Thor, Xena Warrior Princess, and on and on and on to infinity...". Just as much evidence exists for all of those examples as does for ancient aliens or God, none.

Then the argument usually turns into what is acceptable as "evidence". And that's where most of the disagreements happen. Proponents of ancient alien theories usually have lower standards for proof than skeptics, and that turns into "you're just close minded" or "you're being too critical!" or "you only accept what you can physically measure, you're missing out on the entire other half of the story"... When in reality, we're just using consistent standards of proof across the board.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2012)

^^Exactly, Pad. And like Heis always brings up, these people that you're referring to always appreciate the skeptical standards of proof when it comes to the safety and effectiveness of their mom's medication, or the structural integrity of the airplane they're riding in over the Atlantic, or the reliability of their precious internet connections. But when it comes to life's most important ontological, empistemological, and philosophical questions, we should all lower the bar...


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Why is the biggest question of all... not who, not what, not how...(but how comes second in my opinion)...but, WHY?!
> 
> What the fuck is the point? Is the way the universe is now, the only way existence could exist? Does existence exist for the mere purpose of existence itself and nothing more? Why even bother asking questions we don't know anyways... and especially why bother giving answers to questions we don't know the answers to? the latter is even more absurd.
> 
> Fun to think about, destructive to claim knowledge about.


Yeah, I agree. It's not; why do electrons behave the way we think? It's; what are we thinking? In a very real way, there is nothing but quantum macro effects. That is, our brain only interprets various waves and pressures as the real world. Memory Storage, recall, Self, etc, all are not understood.

There is no way to know if any of this has existence beyond our Observation. In sensory depavation experiments, we see the converse. The cognition itself begins to fail without senses and the dream world takes over.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^Exactly, Pad. And like Heis always brings up, these people that you're referring to always appreciate the skeptical standards of proof when it comes to the safety and effectiveness of their mom's medication, or the structural integrity of the airplane they're riding in over the Atlantic, or the reliability of their precious internet connections. But when it comes to life's most important ontological, empistemological, and philosophical questions, we should all lower the bar...


Midgets like draft beer, too. cn

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bastard/2007/05/pull_up_a_stool_at_chueys_midg.php


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Idk, I think it depends on what civilization/time period you're talking about. Ancient Egyptians were advanced as fuck when it came to buildings and agriculture. Same with the ancient Greeks and Romans, most people are pretty familiar with their famous structures, Parthenon, Colosseum.. But nothing they built requires outside intervention. That's what bothers me about these theories, when broken down, it amounts to an argument from ignorance, "I can't explain X, therefore Y" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance
> 
> They can't explain how humans could move huge blocks on their own, so it must be something other than humans that did it. Most of the time not realizing there is no good evidence to support the 'Y' part of the argument. Why not just say "I can't explain how humans could move huge blocks on their own, so it must be monsters, interdementional invisible beings, wizards from the future, Allah, Zues, Thor, Xena Warrior Princess, and on and on and on to infinity...". Just as much evidence exists for all of those examples as does for ancient aliens or God, none.
> 
> Then the argument usually turns into what is acceptable as "evidence". And that's where most of the disagreements happen. Proponents of ancient alien theories usually have lower standards for proof than skeptics, and that turns into "you're just close minded" or "you're being too critical!" or "you only accept what you can physically measure, you're missing out on the entire other half of the story"... When in reality, we're just using consistent standards of proof across the board.


Who told you Xena warrior princes built the pyramids!?!?! That's supposed to be top secret informations! Now it's all over the interwebs! Code red, code motherfucking red!


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Idk, I think it depends on what civilization/time period you're talking about. Ancient Egyptians were advanced as fuck when it came to buildings and agriculture.


We also see a progression of structures from the earliest pyramids being quite modest structures and how they developed progressively over centuries of building until they were able to perfect the technique. We have documentation like the Rhind papyrus that shows their level of mathematical sophistication and it even has pyramid problems to be worked out and demonstrates they though a lot about these structures and the math. They needed nothing extraordinary beyond normal human intellect in dealing with the math and engineering in building of these structures. People that can't give the ancient people credit for their work are engaging in a form of temporal bigotry. Just because they lived thousands of years before us doesn't mean they weren't just as intelligent and creative. The only difference between them and us is the amount of accumulated knowledge. They had their Einstein's, their Leonardo's and their Buckminster Fuller's. They just didn't have the repository of human knowledge that our contemporaries have. People like CWE have to ignore all of these facts (and avoid looking for them) in order to keep believing the things he does. 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think people are molded to be simple, and intelligent skeptics arent excluded from this simplicity. They just have to have simple answers to big questions, so reluctant to add more *unnecessary *complexity to their reality.


FTFY!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 19, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> We also see a progression of structures from the earliest pyramids being quite modest structures and how they developed progressively over centuries of building until they were able to perfect the technique. We have documentation like the Rhind papyrus that shows their level of mathematical sophistication and it even has pyramid problems to be worked out and demonstrates they though a lot about these structures and the math. They needed nothing extraordinary beyond normal human intellect in dealing with the math and engineering in building of these structures. People that can't give the ancient people credit for their work are engaging in a form of temporal bigotry. Just because they lived thousands of years before us doesn't mean they weren't just as intelligent and creative. The only difference between them and us is the amount of accumulated knowledge. They had their Einstein's, their Leonardo's and their Buckminster Fuller's. They just didn't have the repository of human knowledge that our contemporaries have. People like CWE have to ignore all of these facts (and avoid looking for them) in order to keep believing the things he does.
> 
> FTFY!


Shit, you're right MP, praising the ancients for their advanced knowledge is clearly discrediting them, I should have more respect. Focusing on the dozens of mysterious ancient achievements that contradict shaky theories of how they came to be is utter foolishness. I should just accept that places like Puma Punku were constructed using copper tools, chicken bones, and dental floss. I dont know why I couldnt accept that copper and chicken bones cut through solid granite to sculpt perfect angles into 100 ton stones that were then transported and raised with dental floss... How did I ignore such facts...xD


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, we really have no way to judge what people were like. But, it is less violent now, by far. There is an alturisic selection process going on, but some feel it is the information age itself. The expansion of the boundaries of the sense of Tribe. 

In this 800 pages of collated data, Steven Pinker details the links with civilization, sanitaition, information, intervention, food aid, etc, to a significant decrease in violence worldwide over history, per capita._ Better Angels of Our Nature_

We can't think like these ancients and they didn't think like us. And I totally agree there is nothing more magical than the human will to build these pyramid. Wait, that's pretty magical. We don't need help from aliens or superior beings. And, of course, there isn't any. Let's not cut ourselves short.

It is just too, too easy to believe anything. It's in our brains, somehow. We have to face that. It is more likely that we being taken advantage of, or socially tinkered with, than to say the Holy Spirit or Self or God or whatever exists. But, taking a wider view, yes, it does exist is a very important, altruism breeding way. So, good for all.

And the facts are, religion creates civilization, which creates Law and Law creates much less violence. More helpful and less violent people are nutrtured. So, IT exists, it is working, but it is not real. But, it is us. We can't do without a faith in Diety, and it has gotten us here. So far, so good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yes, we really have no way to judge what people were like. But, it is less violent now, by far. There is an alturisic selection processess going on, but some feel it is the information age itself. The expansion of the boundaries of tribe.
> 
> In this 800 pages of collated data, Steven Pinker details the links with civilization, sanitaition, information, intervention, food aid, etc, to a significant decrease in violence worldwide over history, per capita._ Better Angels of Our Nature_
> 
> ...


I don't agree with the bolded. I suspect that for the last at least thirty millennia, humans have enjoyed a plateau of smarts and social qualities. Applying Occam's razor, assuming the ancients had our sort of mind ... works. cn


----------



## Doer (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, yes, until you put a cell phone in our hands is the point of that argument. This deep Haaaavard psycho-babble is that this jump in imformation is actually opening up new parts of the brain and thus a general leap in world wide intelligence. And indeed we see a steady rise in IQ scores. 

Today as an entire world, we have a totally different concept of Space and Time, for example. 

We have a knowledge of 10 orders of magnitude in either macro or micro scale. I will grant that all the emotions, and all the traits and deciets of man were there. But, they could not think in this wide view I've briefly laid out, at all.

We didn't need aliens to stack rocks. We can do that. Our forefathers' worshiped many Gods without question. Now we are just realizing we are a big global tribe of practically Twins. We are just coming out of racial and tribal thinking. Most of the world is still there.

The cell phone camera is mighter that the pen.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

The tech-boosting-raw-intelligence claim is new to me. Links? Thanks. cn


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Shit, you're right MP, praising the ancients for their advanced knowledge is clearly discrediting them, I should have more respect. Focusing on the dozens of mysterious ancient achievements that contradict shaky theories of how they came to be is utter foolishness. I should just accept that places like Puma Punku were constructed using copper tools, chicken bones, and dental floss. I dont know why I couldnt accept that copper and chicken bones cut through solid granite to sculpt perfect angles into 100 ton stones that were then transported and raised with dental floss... How did I ignore such facts...xD


Considering you are pretty unclear as to what you believe is the actual truth, you imply quite a lot. You say they weren't helped by aliens but you don't dismiss 'special' knowledge and/or tools from some source, whether an ancient race or aliens, you are proposing a deus ex machina which by extension does not give full credit to our ancient ancestors as the mere humans that they were. Strawmen about how they accomplished their feats of engineering aside, you are discrediting their very normal human intelligence and creativity. You have ignored or ridiculed all modern day explanations of how they accomplished these tasks which includes ubiquitous human ingenuity, well made bronze age tools and architectural instruments, and good old trial and error. Although well crafted, perfect is somewhat of a hyperbole. As pointed out, even the Kufu's Pyramid doesn't even have a base with sides of equal lengths, one of the easiest of the measurement to accomplish. 

This response of yours has become so typical. When answers are given to some of your 'mysteries', instead of acknowledging and even discussing it, you ridicule the post and attempt to shift the discussion. Do you ever wonder why so many people here dislike you? It's not your beliefs, a lot of people here with different beliefs get along quite well but you don't discuss things, you antagonize and attack your interlocutor with ad hominem and name-calling. You turn anyone that doesn't accept your fringe ideas into an adversary. You attempt to discredit critical thinking and the methodology and results by real scientists that investigate and attempt to solve ancient mysteries. You believe certain people with fringe ideas are on to something, not because they have solid evidence but because you like the implications, the story, as it fits with your worldview. You are no different than the young earth creationist that has a dogmatic attachment to the bible, you're just dogmatic about something different but the rigid adherence in spite of evidence to the contrary is the same.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like a bunch of woo to me. Many cultures and religions have predicted the end of the world for thousands of years, what would make this outlook different? Afaik, there is absolutely no rational reason or empirical evidence that would lend this idea credibility. The amusing thing is that when these predictions prove to be false, the believers have more faith than they did before. WTF?! I love the idea that we would become enlightened better than I like the idea of the apocolypse, but what would be the reasons to believe either?


It may not happen this year but scientist have stated that this does happens every couple of hundred thousand of years and say we are overdue for one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> It may not happen this year but scientist have stated that this does happens every couple of hundred thousand of years and say we are overdue for one.


What exactly are you claiming scientists state? And what scientists state this?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 20, 2012)

/sigh, I really need to start double checking, I could of sworn Nova said this but when I looked it up for a link the Nasa website said that it doesn't happen and even if it does, not much if nothing bad will happen if it did occur, fail =/.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> /sigh, I really need to start double checking, I could of sworn Nova said this but when I looked it up for a link the Nasa website said that it doesn't happen and even if it does, not much if nothing bad will happen if it did occur, fail =/.


I think you may have galactic alignment confused with the Earth's magnetic poles reversing. Nova's 'Magnetic Storm' was fascinating. The shift is coming (probably not in our lifetime), and it could be quite a challenging time for us when it does happen.The upside is that, during the shift, you'll be able to see the Aurora Borealis all over the Earth each night! Check it:

[video=youtube;kY2MrQKiIoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY2MrQKiIoM[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't view vids right now, phone data, but it does sound correct. Just a FYI, I'm an extreme slow learner lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I can't view vids right now, phone data, but it does sound correct. Just a FYI, I'm an extreme slow learner lol.


My rep comment fucked up lol.. I was gonna say at least you have the guts to admit it. 


No matter what beliefs one has, as long as they are attempting to learn, they're doing good in my book.. Well with certain exceptions of course..


----------



## Trolling (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't mind being wrong at all, I love to learn to new stuff (if I can).


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I don't mind being wrong at all, I love to learn to new stuff (if I can).


You sound like me.. Or do I sound like you? Either way, I like your view. It's pretty cool to realize how much of a dumbass I am since it leaves alot of room for knowledge and improvement.


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll get some more info on modern IQ linked to tech, etc. But, more about primitive tech.

Taking blocks using annealed copper, leather rope, glue and sand, it is the same tecnique that is used today in quarries.

There is so much experimentation that has been done. In the instant info age, anyone can see that building with stone blocks, even the ulta-complicated Parthenon is not even that difficult. To assume the ancients had special knowledge is more than praise, right? It's worship. Much has changed in our lifetimes. It is not that difficult to keep informed. We can't cling to what we learned as kids. I was taught how to build little tower of matchsticks. I was taught that the material at Stonehenge was too heavy for MAN. Poppycock. They found the remnants of log sized construction techniques.

And in that case not so much religious as practical, astronomical motivation. A crop calendar. 

Temporal envy for the ancients? We can't be Now? I was a big worshiper of the Future. Same thing.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Considering you are pretty unclear as to what you believe is the actual truth, you imply quite a lot. You say they weren't helped by aliens but you don't dismiss 'special' knowledge and/or tools from some source, whether an ancient race or aliens, you are proposing a deus ex machina which by extension does not give full credit to our ancient ancestors as the mere humans that they were. Strawmen about how they accomplished their feats of engineering aside, you are discrediting their very normal human intelligence and creativity. You have ignored or ridiculed all modern day explanations of how they accomplished these tasks which includes ubiquitous human ingenuity, well made bronze age tools and architectural instruments, and good old trial and error. Although well crafted, perfect is somewhat of a hyperbole. As pointed out, even the Kufu's Pyramid doesn't even have a base with sides of equal lengths, one of the easiest of the measurement to accomplish.
> 
> This response of yours has become so typical. When answers are given to some of your 'mysteries', instead of acknowledging and even discussing it, you ridicule the post and attempt to shift the discussion. Do you ever wonder why so many people here dislike you? It's not your beliefs, a lot of people here with different beliefs get along quite well but you don't discuss things, you antagonize and attack your interlocutor with ad hominem and name-calling. You turn anyone that doesn't accept your fringe ideas into an adversary. You attempt to discredit critical thinking and the methodology and results by real scientists that investigate and attempt to solve ancient mysteries. You believe certain people with fringe ideas are on to something, not because they have solid evidence but because you like the implications, the story, as it fits with your worldview. You are no different than the young earth creationist that has a dogmatic attachment to the bible, you're just dogmatic about something different but the rigid adherence in spite of evidence to the contrary is the same.


Really man? None of that raises any eyebrows for you? You accept that Puma Punku was constructed using copper tools, chicken bones, and dental floss? You have nothing to question about that? Because that is the accepted theory of how Puma Punku came to be. Its called sticking to my guns man. You call me dogmatic yet I never once heard "Yeah, thats a possibility" from you, because you think anything else besides the accepted norm is ridiculous, just like I think the accepted theories are ridiculous. You're not going to accept any of the information and sources I provide as credible because you are so convinced these lazy scientists and archaeologists have it right. Are Graham Hancock, John Anthony West, and Terrence McKenna not as equally credible as who ever you know of? They believe and provide evidence for these theories, are they ignorant and dogmatic? Dont try and say that they accept that they could be wrong either, they are convinced, stuff like 1200 ton stones being constructed with soft metals, transported with logs and raised with ropes doesnt sit well with them, and rightfully so.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Why can you not grasp the concept that just because we do not have a fully understood or agreed upon solution to the problem, *IT **DOES NOT MEAN EXTERNAL FORCES DID IT.*

As mentioned earlier, all the other examples are *EQUALLY AS LIKELY* to be responsible because there is *EQUAL AMOUNTS OF EVIDENCE* to support it, *NONE.*

The only reason you think it's aliens or God or something outside of humans is because you have been conditioned to think that. You don't think it's monsters or invisible interdemensional beings, why? Because you haven't lived in a society that's been pushing that idea on you your whole life. Why do you think of aliens as smaller beings with frail bodies and big heads and eyes? Because you've been conditioned to think that by society in the exact same way.

3 scientists, even if they were 100% credible with zero marks against their record doesn't mean shit in the scheme of things. AND AGAIN you're using a formal logical fallacy, (PLEASE READ THE GODDAMN LIST OF LOGICAL FALLACIES SO YOU STOP USING THEM WITHOUT REALIZING THEM, here, this will help (if you fucking read it); http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_logical_fallacies ) argument from authority. Even scientists can be wrong, surprise surprise! The argument ALONE should stand by itself, not who presented it. All they've been able to do is the exact same thing you have, point out there's something that hasn't been completely answered yet, then simply saying "well, I'm pretty sure no humans on earth could do that, so it has to be aliens" - and that part, right there is where they fuck up. Because any real scientist would say "well, I'm pretty sure no humans on earth could do that, so... lets keep digging and see if we can find more... ". There is nothing linking "I don't know what this could be..." to "...aliens", no line from A - C. They're completely missing part 'B' in that scenario. 

So again, why is this so difficult for you to understand? You keep bringing up the exact same arguments again and again even after being pointed out why they are flawed. Do you simply not care that they're flawed and are happy to continue on believing a flawed argument? Do you disagree that the arguments are flawed? What?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ I think he understands logical fallacies very well, Pad. When he peppers his posts with them it makes for better trolling. which is his only goal. He's certainly not here to teach or learn anything...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ I think he understands logical fallacies very well, Pad. When he peppers his posts with them it makes for better trolling. which is his only goal. He's certainly not here to teach or learn anything...


Theres not much you can learn form people so oblivious of reality lol


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2012)

Then why bother? You have given up on us. The feeling is mutual. Only Trollishness is left. Stooping to insults about your grasp of reality. Very funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Doer said:


> Then why bother? You have given up on us. The feeling is mutual. Only Trollishness is left. Stopping to insults about your grasp of reality. Very funny.


Why bother INDEED. Why bother questioning "irrational" beliefs? Their only irrational according to science, which is a tiny form of growing knowledge that hasnt even come close to figuring out the universe, so basing all your information on science is irrational as well. Whos to say Im not sparking interest in the theists here? They keep quiet because they'ed rather not put up with the egotistic bullshit and "rationality" that skeptics throw at them. Saying you're more rational than someone else according to science is pure ignorance.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Theres not much you can learn form people so oblivious of reality lol


Because the bull shit you are trying to teach "or present" is never based on facts. Give us something factual backed up by credible evidence, tell us that inertia is a property of matter and explain how that is so, and we will be like oh shit! Fuck yea bro keep it comin! 

Tell us someone/something mystical/supernatural made the pyramids and were going to be like...dude, you are fucking retarded.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Because the bull shit you are trying to teach "or present" is never based on facts. Give us something factual backed up by credible evidence, tell us that inertia is a property of matter and explain how that is so, and we will be like oh shit! Fuck yea bro keep it comin!
> 
> Tell us someone/something mystical/supernatural made the pyramids and were going to be like...dude, you are fucking retarded.


UMadBro? I wouldnt doubt it. Your true mentality became apparent when I informed you of the spiritual significance of your tattoo. "IM RIGHT! YOU'RE WRONG! FUCK YOU!" lol man its great when true colors shine through. I know it holds no point to whats being discussed here, I just bring it up in hope that the TRUE Zaehet Strife shows himself again =).


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Why bother INDEED. Why bother questioning "irrational" beliefs? Their only irrational according to science, which is a tiny form of growing knowledge that hasnt even come close to figuring out the universe, so basing all your information on science is irrational as well. Whos to say Im not sparking interest in the theists here? They keep quiet because they'ed rather not put up with the egotistic bullshit and "rationality" that skeptics throw at them. Saying you're more rational than someone else according to science is pure ignorance.


I'm not sure what you're expecting.. Do you expect every single question that could ever possibly be asked be answered by science otherwise that means everything already answered by science is false? How does that work exactly? 

Why do you use such a strict and defined set of standards to accept anything on a scientific basis, but give pseudoscience and nonscience a free pass to credibility? Do you see the inconsistencies here? Do you understand why that will not and CAN NOT lead to an accurate portrayal of reality? 

There is no other greater tool to use to discern reality than the scientific method. I would personally argue there is no other tool in existence to discern a true and accurate account of reality _other than _the scientific method. All other methods lead to false answers. 

I challenge you to name one true piece of information we've obtained _without _utilizing the scientific method. 

And it's pretty ironic those claiming absolute certainty are the ones telling the guys claiming doubt egotistical. Quite ironic indeed!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not sure what you're expecting.. Do you expect every single question that could ever possibly be asked be answered by science otherwise that means everything already answered by science is false? How does that work exactly?
> 
> Why do you use such a strict and defined set of standards to accept anything on a scientific basis, but give pseudoscience and nonscience a free pass to credibility? Do you see the inconsistencies here? Do you understand why that will not and CAN NOT lead to an accurate portrayal of reality?
> 
> ...


"Challenge accepted!" Said god =p


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> "Challenge accepted!" Said god =p


"one *true *piece of information"

Universally agreed upon, like gravity or mathematics.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "one *true *piece of information"
> 
> Universally agreed upon, like gravity or mathematics.


Universally eh? God is the universe sooo...


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Why bother INDEED. Why bother questioning "irrational" beliefs? Their only irrational according to science, which is a tiny form of growing knowledge that hasnt even come close to figuring out the universe, so basing all your information on science is irrational as well. Whos to say Im not sparking interest in the theists here? They keep quiet because they'ed rather not put up with the egotistic bullshit and "rationality" that skeptics throw at them. Saying you're more rational than someone else according to science is pure ignorance.


Name calling and general histrionics is beneath you. So, sparking interest? How's that working out? We can discusses this quite maturely, but homework is needed. I'm not saying my research ability is any better than yours. I simple never stop. I'm a skeptic about everything, including my own damn self. 

So, ego is met with ego. A wise man humbly describes his own experience.


----------



## Doer (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Universally eh? God is the universe sooo...


That's unfortunately is cultist logic. There is the universe. But, it's long stretch indeed to say that is what religion calls God.
The Creator is the Creation? Now you sound like me. Perception is Conception. Agree?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Universally eh? God is the universe sooo...


I'd suggest you brush up on those reading comprehension skills, Chief, you seem to have missed the entire second part of the post.

"...like gravity or mathematics."

God is not universally agreed upon like gravity or mathematics is. Clearly, as there are over a billion nonbelievers in traditional gods/religions on earth. 

Try again, and leave the circular logic out of the equation this time.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Doer said:


> That's unfortunately is cultist logic. There is the universe. But, it's long stretch indeed to say that is what religion calls God.
> The Creator is the Creation? Now you sound like me. Perception is Conception. Agree?


What religion calls god is a long stretch from what god is, except Hinduism and Buddhism I guess, Jesus was probably right too. But his teachings were twisted and corrupted by man, Im sure he did an epic facepalm when he realized he created a religion. I only claim to know this based on experiences that you're well aware of. And yes, I agree... I think... lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone and everyone who claims or has ever claimed knowledge of god, is deluded.. and most likely an idiot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll take the dead silence as a victory


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll take the dead silence as a victory


- Pyrrhus of Epirus, 279 BC
cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> - Pyrrhus of Epirus, 279 BC
> cn


lol worth it to me. 

Anyone other than Chief and I'd agree


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Aww, I don't get that reference


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Anyone and everyone who claims or has ever claimed knowledge of god, is deluded.. and most likely an idiot.


Why? Because science hasnt found god yet? "If" god exists, you seriously think no religion or spiritual teaching has knowledge of god? You believe no one has knowledge of god, but as you said, beliefs are just something you want to be true =)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Why? Because science hasnt found god yet? "If" god exists, you seriously think no religion or spiritual teaching has knowledge of god? You believe no one has knowledge of god, but as you said, beliefs are just something you want to be true =)


Nobody has knowledge of god. If they do, they're under a delusion unless they can prove that they have knowledge. The brain can be tricky. It can fool people into believing in a higher power, but that's all it is.. A belief.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Aww, I don't get that reference


The movie "Last Man Standing". cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nobody has knowledge of god. If they do, they're under a delusion unless they can prove that they have knowledge. The brain can be tricky. It can fool people into believing in a higher power, but that's all it is.. A belief.


Yeah, and pills make you feel better when you're sick, thats science! =p


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Yeah, and pills make you feel better when you're sick, thats science! =p


They also help delusional people.. You should talk to your doctor about them..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They also help delusional people.. You should talk to your doctor about them..


Nah I think Im on the right path now Hep, after an informative scientific discussion from you. I now know we need water and food to live, the earth is round, and of course pills make us feel better. Oh were would I be without you pointing out the obvious and then calling it science as if you know any scientific knowledge that I dont already know lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They also help delusional people.. You should talk to your doctor about them..


I wish they made a pill to manage compulsive trolling...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I wish they made a pill to manage trolling...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL I was gunna post that when I googled "Troll pill" but I didnt think it was funny enough.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah I think Im on the right path now Hep, after an informative scientific discussion from you. I now know we need water and food to live, the earth is round, and of course pills make us feel better. Oh were would I be without you pointing out the obvious and then calling it science as if you know any scientific knowledge that I dont already know lol.


You're stupid dude.. You're truly stupid.. That comes from the bottom of my heart. 
This discussion is over until you can learn how to use your brain.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're stupid dude.. You're truly stupid.. That comes from the bottom of my heart.
> This discussion is over until you can learn how to use your brain.


Says the follower...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd suggest you brush up on those reading comprehension skills, Chief, you seem to have missed the entire second part of the post.
> 
> "...like gravity or mathematics."
> 
> ...


??????????


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ??????????


Ah, so thats why you said my silence was a sign of defeat lol That logic is flawed, evolution isnt universally agreed upon by the world, does that not make it fact? Its really a trick question too, you believe science to be the teller of truth so why would you accept something outside of science? Fact is, you're going to have to practice spirituality to find "god". Using science to find "god" reminds me of that retard from Tropic Thunder trying to hit a butterfly with a big mallet.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Ah, so thats why you said my silence was a sign of defeat lol That logic is flawed, evolution isnt universally agreed upon by the world, does that not make it fact? Its really a trick question too, you believe science to be the teller of truth so why would you accept something outside of science? Fact is, you're going to have to practice spirituality to find "god". Using science to find "god" reminds me of that retard from Tropic Thunder trying to hit a butterfly with a big mallet.


Fortunately for me, I didn't use the theory of evolution as an example, and that wasn't the point to begin with. 

I asked you to name one true piece of information (universally agreed upon, like the theory of gravity or mathematics) that we've obtained _without _utilizing the scientific method. 

Can you do that or not?


No need for a reply, because we both know you can't. 

There is no other method which produces better results, and your earlier gripe about science is completely baseless.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fortunately for me, I didn't use the theory of evolution as an example, and that wasn't the point to begin with.
> 
> I asked you to name one true piece of information (universally agreed upon, like the theory of gravity or mathematics) that we've obtained _without _utilizing the scientific method.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


>


You are retarded, people in Papua New Guinea don't know who the fuck Morgan Freeman even is..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are retarded, people in Papua New Guinea don't know who the fuck Morgan Freeman even is..









...?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I asked you to name one true piece of information (universally agreed upon, like the theory of gravity or mathematics) that we've obtained _without _utilizing the scientific method.


Women be shoppin'


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.december212012.com/articles/religion/Divine_Plan.htm


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 22, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> http://www.december212012.com/articles/religion/Divine_Plan.htm


Stuff like this really disappoints me, man..

*Divine Plan and Galactic Alignment *
_by John Major Jenkins_

For billions of years the earth has lived its life in an ocean of many different cosmic cycles, some large and some small. The basic metaphor for all cyclic processes is the day-night cycle of 24 hours. Midnight is the moment of greatest darkness and is the nexus that divides the death of the previous day from the birth of the new day. From this moment, the light begins to increase. At midnight, maximum darkness is reached and the new day begins to dawn. But it will take 1/4 of the full day-night cycle before the light of the sun breaks free from the horizon, corresponding to 6 a.m. At that moment night has ended and the period of daylight commences. Noon occurs another 1/4 cycle later, and is the moment of maximum daylight. After 12 noon, the darkness principle then begins to take over. Another quarter cycle later, at 6 p.m., the sun descends below the horizon and becomes hidden. Darkness rules and consciousness sleeps. At midnight the cycle begins again. This metaphor helps us understand the manifestation of the Divine Plan on earth, but human spiritual unfolding occurs in a cycle that is much larger than the day. The largest earth-cycle that human beings can become aware of is the precession of the equinoxes, a period of 26,000 years. Caused by the slow wobbling of the earth on its axis, this is the Platonic Year, and like the day it also has its dark and light sides.

Jenkins fails to provide evidence of a positive correlation between the Earths 26,000 year cycle and human consciousness. He's making a very big assumption that skips crucial steps in the scientific method.

IMO, he's also leading the readers in a direction that infers some kind of connection between this cycle and human consciousness by creating the analogy and using words like 'light' and 'dark'. In reality, 'light' and 'dark' are concepts created by humans to represent 'good' and 'bad'. He is purposefully using deceptive terminology to make his case seem stronger than it is.


According to traditional doctrines, the earth experiences periods of increasing spiritual darkness and periods of increasing spiritual light. The two doorways into these different phases are called the "solstice gateways." The two solstices of the year are like noon and midnight. The doctrine of the World Ages is found in many traditions, including cosmologies found in the ancient Vedic and Mayan civilizations. In the yuga doctrine of ancient India, humanity experienced a Golden Age of light over 12,000 years ago. But the spiritual light began to fade and humanity moved through successive World Ages, each one darker than the last. Today, we are now at the end of Kali Yuga, the darkest age. In the day metaphor, this period from the Golden Age to the end of the Darkest Age corresponds to the period from noon to midnight. It is the period when darkness is increasing. The key to understanding the larger light-dark cycle is this: the ancient World Age doctrine is based upon the precession of the equinoxes. There are approximately 13,000 years of increasing darkness and 13,000 years of increasing light.

"spiritual darkness" and "spiritual light" - what do these terms mean? 

What is scientific about using pieces of multiple ancient cultures different religious doctrines that were created thousands of years before modern technology? 


The Mayan civilization decided to end a great period of time on December 21, 2012. This will be the end of the "13th baktun" in their Long Count calendar. The solution to the enigma involves the precession of the equinoxes. In the years around 2012, the December solstice sun will be aligned with the center of the Milky Way galaxy. This Galactic Center is located between Sagittarius and Scorpio, and was thought of by the ancient Maya as the Creation Place in the Sky, the Womb of the Great Mother. This alignment of the solstice sun with Galactic Center occurs once every 13,000 years. It is equivalent to the moments of noon and midnight. The alignment of 13,000 years ago that was responsible for the Golden Age of light involved the June solstice sun and the Galactic Center. However, the alignment that culminates in the years around 2012 involves the December solstice sun, the solstice of death and rebirth. Thus, we are experiencing galactic midnight. For human beings on earth, the period of increasing spiritual darkness is about to end. We are going to "turn the corner" and enter a phase of ascension toward the next Golden Age, when spiritual light and consciousness will dawn into the world again. The coming galactic alignment is a cosmic event that invites us to grow spiritually. It is built into the Divine Plan and identifies the time we live in as a time of rare opportunity for our growth.

Still attempting to build this theory from a broken foundation. He still has not shown any evidence to support how any cosmological event has anything to do with human consciousness. 

And again, he's clearly attempting to shift the focus of the argument to a 'Golden Age' of spiritual light and consciousness. This is nothing but new age bullshit. It get's better too!

We can identify this period of shift, the Global Shift, as stretching between 1980 and 2016. It is fascinating how the Maya insightfully encoded knowledge of this future alignment into their calendar. They also encoded this galactic alignment into their basic institutions. For example, the Mayan ballgame is a metaphor for the sun (the game-ball) moving into Galactic Center (the goal-ring). *My new book, Galactic Alignment: Transformation of Consciousness According to Mayan, Egyptian, and Vedic Traditions (Inner Traditions, 2002)* shows how this galactic knowledge is a hidden layer of wisdom that can be found in many traditions around the world. It can be identified in Islamic astrology, Greek sacred topography, South American traditions, Christian religious architecture, Mithraism, Neoplatonic thought, as well as Vedic and Egyptian cosmology. It seems that as we become immersed in the galactic alignment, the ancient wisdom itself is returning, is being rediscovered, to initiate a new era of ascension toward the light.

And there you have it ladies and gentlemen... that's what it's all about... 

Money.

He's trying to sell gullible people who don't understand how science works these theories. 

If this shit had any amount of truth to it at all, why would we need to buy his books?


Human beings living today have a special destiny, as Divine Plan works through the cycles of nature. But the renewal of humanity is not determined by the stars, for free will is an essential component of the spiritual evolution of consciousness. Our willing participation in these great energy shifts is required. To open up to the galactic energy of change is difficult and will transform us. But we have an opportunity to move into closer relationship with the source and center of life. The astronomical alignment does not "cause" us to grow; rather, it corresponds to a process of awakening happening in the depths of our inner being. It is the outer symbol of an essentially spiritual revolution. Nevertheless, the galactic alignment of era-2012 is an open door, inviting us to grow spiritually. *To do so we must sacrifice the illusions that keep us bound to dark and limited realms of existence.* Let us open to the light within and stretch our souls to the stars!

_John Major Jenkins is an independent researcher who has devoted himself to reconstructing ancient Mayan cosmology and philosophy. *He is the author of eight books* on Mayan traditions, ancient cosmology, and metaphysics, and has appeared in numerous documentaries. His recent books are Galactic Alignment: Transformation of Consciousness According to Mayan, Egyptian, and Vedic Traditions (Inner Traditions, 2002) and Maya Cosmogenesis 2012 (Bear & Company, 1998; Ankh-Hermes, Holland)._

This is the part that pisses me off the most. He's telling people to stay uninformed, don't trust traditional scientific institutions, don't learn about this shit because if you do, I'll be out of a job! Just like organized religions.

If you buy this bullshit and can't see past the guys scheme, I don't know what else to tell you, I can't do anything for you.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

You cant do anything for us? You cant do anything at all! lol Not that Im gunna buy this dudes books, I dont need to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 22, 2012)

I think this belongs in here as well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEyqT2_ricA

Watch'em all my fellow crazies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

I would imagine that spiritual light can be discerned by its spectral properties. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I think this belongs in here as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEyqT2_ricA
> 
> Watch'em all my fellow crazies.


----------



## Doer (Jul 23, 2012)

What is "assention toward the light?" Oh we want that. What is it?


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;q_36FF6z9cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_36FF6z9cQ&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Cannot rep enough! lmfao!!!!


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

have You guys looked into the so called "Galactic Alignment" with seriousness ... Or do you think it's just another Y2K hoax?? Probuably the ladder ... if it is the case, I recommend You do a little Research on the subject to see if you can find Any Truth to it... That's all I ask ..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> have You guys looked into the so called "Galactic Alignment" with seriousness ... Or do you think it's just another Y2K hoax?? Probuably the ladder ... if it is the case, I recommend You do a little Research on the subject to see if you can find Any Truth to it... That's all I ask ..


I take any theory seriously as long as it warrants support. By that I mean as long as there is evidence to at least suggest it's validity. But with something like this, or psychics, or astrology, dowsing, etc. there isn't any. There's only not very well thought out ideas by people who don't understand the value of science. People who are trying to reach a preconceived conclusion, that's not science. When something contradictory comes along, you get people pulling the exact same kind of things Chief did this entire thread, claim the opposition just isn't 'spiritual enough' or is 'close minded'.. 

Have _YOU _taken a serious look at the theory? 

If so, and you support it, give me what you feel are the three strongest pieces of supporting evidence.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had personal experience's by human being's. one telling me about a galactic alignment happening and their being a big flood, and a small percentage of people surviving ... sounds like THE Rapture to me ... either way if it happens we're all fucked, so fuck this thread... when it happen's it happen's, and their's not one thing anybody can say to stop that shit from happening ...when it does..............................


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I had personal experience's by human being's. one telling me about a galactic alignment happening and their being a big flood, and a small percentage of people surviving ... sounds like THE Rapture to me ... either way if it happens we're all fucked, so fuck this thread... when it happen's it happen's, and their's not one thing anybody can say to stop that shit from happening ...when it does..............................


That isn't how the bible describes the rapture. Read Revelations. 

If you're going to be afraid of an apocalyptic fantasy, why not be more concerned with something much more realistic and likely to happen like a fanatical leader launching a nuclear attack or a huge virus wiping out 90% of people? 

Personal experiences are the same as saying "I knew a guy once who had a brother, _his_ wife told me about it, it was wild!" when it comes to science. Seriously, that's exactly how much it accounts for. If we can't recreate it, it may as well have never have happened. Unfortunately, we can't recreate exactly how the personal experience played out _to you_. You could test a million different people the exact same way and you would get a million different personal experiences. See what I'm saying? How can we be sure what you experienced is more real than what Larry from accounting experienced? How do we know his experience isn't more real than yours? _That _is the problem. When I bring this up to certain people here, again, it's met with accusations of "close mindedness" and all you can really do is sigh in frustration. I'm afraid this is how the world of science works, if you want to be taken seriously, there are certain rules you have to abide by, I didn't write them, none of us did. The rules are there to prevent unscientific ideas from reaching the accepted scientific collective knowledge. If it has truth to it, there is absolutely no reason it won't get there.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

A fanatical Leader?? What like the anti-Christ? and A One World Government called the NWO??? If the world don't end, that's prbuably what will happen ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Think of it like this..

The bar represents the accepted scientific collective knowledge

The bouncers represent the scientific method

The drunk and rowdy crowd outside trying to get in represents the supernatural, pseudoscience, etc.

Gravity and Germ are already chilling by the bar having a drink with Evolution, listening to some Korn.. 

The bouncers are keeping an eye on people, making sure the ones who aren't too drunk and disorderly make it in OK, those that can show ID to confirm they're 21 (present facts and reproduce data) 

Those that can't (Creationism (Intelligent Design)) get kicked to the curb and told "Come back when you're 21!" ("Come back with more supporting evidence, numbers, measurements, figures, charts, corroborated science, etc.")


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> A fanatical Leader?? What like the anti-Christ? and A One World Government called the NWO??? If the world don't end, that's prbuably what will happen ...


How is it a prophecy if you already know what is supposed to happen?

What's stopping me from growing up, becoming president, using my power to consolidate all other world governments and the UN into one and calling it the "New World Order"?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

Korn is just a hypothesis. Until they build that giant mosh pit and have Supercollider data. cn


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, but what about the Day God and Jesus come back and show themselve's to ALL ... It will be too late for the one's that needed scientific Evidence ... SO basically they're fucked ... So God, if their is one, want's people to have faith, not proof ... So that's where alot of people get fucked ... what a sad story . Thank You, you made it all make sense to Me .


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Or what if they come, and All see them ... How can they not believe ... WHen they are right infront of their eye's..? Then the world will be completely tranformed and all Human's will have a different perspective on the Universe... I'm sure they will tell us what we have been wanting to know for thousand's of year's ... That will be the day..!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> Ok, but what about the Day God and Jesus come back and show themselve's to ALL ... It will be too late for the one's that needed scientific Evidence ... SO basically they're fucked ... So God, if their is one, want's people to have faith, not proof ... So that's where alot of people get fucked ... what a sad story . Thank You, you made it all make sense to Me .



You're right, that's exactly what they depend on to keep people believing. It's a fear tactic designed specifically to keep people from swaying, consider this, how many signs have you seen posted outside churches that say things like "faith above facts" or religious authority figures who tell people to trust their instincts or just have faith, just believe.. They know that if you start to think for yourself and start to ask all these important questions and instead of going to the church for the answers, you go looking into science and history, the answers you find will destroy any shred of faith you ever had because you will start to realize all the 'why's?' to the 'how's?' they've been telling you your whole life were lies, lies just to keep the numbers up.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/post/texas-gop-rejects-critical-thinking-skills-really/2012/07/08/gJQAHNpFXW_blog.html

"*We oppose *the teaching of Higher Order Thinking Skills (HOTS) (values clarification), *critical thinking skills* and similar programs that are simply a relabeling of Outcome-Based Education (OBE) (mastery learning) which focus on behavior modification and have the *purpose of challenging the student&#8217;s fixed beliefs* and undermining parental authority."


----------



## illinelly (Aug 3, 2012)

Fact: every 2300 years theres a planet that is part of our solar system( but takes a longer egg shaped orbit) passes by and travels around the Sun being slingshotted back out of sight. As it does it causes havoc on earth as well as other planets. the next time it passes will be in the end of 2012.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

illinelly said:


> Fact: every 2300 years theres a planet that is part of our solar system( but takes a longer egg shaped orbit) passes by and travels around the Sun being slingshotted back out of sight. As it does it causes havoc on earth as well as other planets. the next time it passes will be in the end of 2012.


Fact: bad cats go to doggie heaven. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ...all you can really do is sigh in frustration..





illinelly said:


> Fact: every 2300 years theres a planet that is part of our solar system( but takes a longer egg shaped orbit) passes by and travels around the Sun being slingshotted back out of sight. As it does it causes havoc on earth as well as other planets. the next time it passes will be in the end of 2012.


................


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2012)

illinelly said:


> Fact: every 2300 years theres a planet that is part of our solar system( but takes a longer egg shaped orbit) passes by and travels around the Sun being slingshotted back out of sight. As it does it causes havoc on earth as well as other planets. the next time it passes will be in the end of 2012.


Ah finally a fact. And do you happen to have the inclination? Never mind. I would like to know how you came to this understanding. Post a link?


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, A link would be nice... But it wouldn't surprise me if it was a fact... With substantial evidence behind it..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> Yes, A link would be nice... But it wouldn't surprise me if it was a fact... With substantial evidence behind it..


What evidence?

3 strongest pieces in your opinion?


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

I was saying a link would be nice, that has substantial evidence... but here's some significant IMO

http://www.ourultimatereality.com/galactic-alignment-2012.html


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 3, 2012)

illinelly said:


> Fact: every 2300 years theres a planet that is part of our solar system( but takes a longer egg shaped orbit) passes by and travels around the Sun being slingshotted back out of sight. As it does it causes havoc on earth as well as other planets. the next time it passes will be in the end of 2012.


Fact - even a small comet with a highly eccentric orbit, longer than 2300 years, would be visible using very inexpensive amateur level telescopes by now if it is supposed to be close by the end of this year. 
Fact - anything the size of a planet would certainly have been detected by now but so far nothing has.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://alignment2012.com/whatisGA.htm


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2012)

^^excellent link ... it's all astronomy, salted with a wee bit of mythology. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> Yes, A link would be nice... But it wouldn't surprise me if it was a fact... With substantial evidence behind it..


It would surprise me...


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 3, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> It would surprise me...


I'm not at all surprised, that it would surprise the entire world for that matter......by the way, i'm glad no one believe's...it's going to be like....wait for it...................................SURPRISE!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I'm not at all surprised, that it would surprise the entire world for that matter......by the way, i'm glad no one believe's...it's going to be like....wait for it...................................SURPRISE!!!









That's the way the galaxy would rotate, the sun wouldn't cross the 'galactic plane' as the image and that website suggests. It rotates around the center because of gravity. We're on the near outer edge, closer to the outside to the inside, going millions of miles per hour. 

So... yeah.. as I've mentioned before, having a basic understanding of science would protect you from falling for things like this. Educate yourself, please.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's the way the galaxy would rotate, the sun wouldn't cross the 'galactic plane' as the image and that website suggests. It rotates around the center because of gravity. We're on the near outer edge, closer to the outside to the inside, going millions of miles per hour.
> 
> So... yeah.. as I've mentioned before, having a basic understanding of science would protect you from falling for things like this. Educate yourself, please.


Pad, facts are for pussies...


----------



## Doer (Aug 4, 2012)

And as we all know, Pussy rules the world.


----------



## Doer (Aug 4, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's the way the galaxy would rotate, the sun wouldn't cross the 'galactic plane' as the image and that website suggests. It rotates around the center because of gravity. We're on the near outer edge, closer to the outside to the inside, going millions of miles per hour.
> 
> .


Remember, also, our galactic motion is not at all understood. There is Dark Matter. And the rules are vague, currently. For example, we are about 2/3 out on one arm, but we don't know how many arms in the Milky Way. The point is, at 2/3 out we should be experiencing a significant spaceframe drag. That drag has been measure for the earth. We are rotating like a solid sphere, somehow. The outer edge is going impossibly fast. And we are going at exactly that same speed, 1/3 in. So, the current explanation is Dark Matter.

Also, we have a harmonic motion up and down across the the galactic plane, as well as moving impossibly fast, in orbit forward. So, the picture is correct in that it depicts the observer motion from Sol orbit toward the elliptic. And because of Dark Matter, only, this alignment can occur based on the axis wobble of earth.

The harmonic motion, the wave shape that give our Sun the up and down through the plane is millions of years in period, and the comets that are disturbed, by that, take millions of year to get to the inner Sun orbits. That's the extinction event. It could have been disturbed a long time ago, and a big comet could be heading this way, right now. 

But, that would be non-Maya related unless they were tracking the return of the Big Daddy Snow Cone.


----------

